# Infected infusion site?



## Natalie123 (Feb 28, 2012)

I found that my infusion site was really sore today, I only put it in yesterday so it only lasted 24 hours. I changed it, but when I took the canular out there was liquid that came out of the hole afterwards (clear / yellowish). Then I noticed the area where the canula had been, was swollen and sore. I don't know if the swelling is due to an infection or due to insulin that hasn't been absorbed. Either way it hurts! I also have back ache, headache .... and I'm thirsty because my blood sugars have been really high for no apparent reason. 

I have corrected and my levels are coming down, but what do I do now? If it is infected then thats easy to deal with, but if there is a build up of insulin, might I hypo later? I seem to get a lot of infections around the canula, any tips?


----------



## Ellie Jones (Feb 28, 2012)

I would treat with antiseptic cream and keep a close eye on it just in case you need to see doc for some antibiotics..

If you getting a lot of infections and you've taken the normal precautions to ensure a clean area... I would be looking at changing the type and/or make of cannula I was using, so if you'll using metal go try the teflon and visa versa..


----------



## Natalie123 (Feb 28, 2012)

Ellie, I wash my hands and wipe the area with a wet flanel. I don't know if I would be best to get some antiseptic wipes or something? I use teflon ones, I really don't fancy metal ones.


----------



## Copepod (Feb 28, 2012)

Yellow / green fluid and swelling sounds like an infection. 

Best approach (as you probably can't get a practice nurse to look at it just now) is usually to wash an infected wound with warm / hot soapy water and let any gunk drain out. Actually, if it were me, I'd probably drop some iodine into hole, which would hurt like crazy for a minute or two, but is a very effective disinfectant. 

However, repeated infections around canula sites really need to be prevented, so I'd definitely get an appt to see practice nurse or diabetes specialist nurse who deals with pumps ASAP. They might be able to suggest a change in technique and / or materials.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 28, 2012)

Natalie123 said:


> Ellie, I wash my hands and wipe the area with a wet flanel. I don't know if I would be best to get some antiseptic wipes or something? I use teflon ones, I really don't fancy metal ones.



Hi Natalie,
as others have said re the treatment of the infection.
Metal cannula......... I had exactly the same feelings towards them as you do. Can assure you though, once tried never going back to tethlon  I can not feel them in me at all and doesn't hurt inserting them either.


----------



## Natalie123 (Feb 28, 2012)

thanks, am going to hospital for carb counting on Thursday, will ask to try metal ones. Am feeling really ill now - achey and stuff. Might it be due to infection or just coincidence?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 28, 2012)

Ring out of hours Dr or have you a minor injuries unit near you? NHS direct might be useful.


----------



## schmeezle (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi Natalie,
I hope you sort this one soon.  I think you're on it.......get some antiseptic wipes.  I pre-wipe new sites with alcohol swab, let dry, then use antiseptic wipe (smith&nephew I.V. Prep...here in states....not sure what's avail for you) once dry, in w/new set.  Sils have been good thus far.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 29, 2012)

I don't like the sound of that Nat ......

I have L's mobile number and I'd have said ring her.  I have PM'd you.


----------



## margie (Feb 29, 2012)

Hope you managed to get some help Natalie, and that you are feeling better.


----------



## Natalie123 (Feb 29, 2012)

will phone my nurse this morning


----------



## Phil65 (Feb 29, 2012)

Copepod said:


> Yellow / green fluid and swelling sounds like an infection.
> 
> Best approach (as you probably can't get a practice nurse to look at it just now) is usually to wash an infected wound with warm / hot soapy water and let any gunk drain out. Actually, if it were me, I'd probably drop some iodine into hole, which would hurt like crazy for a minute or two, but is a very effective disinfectant.
> 
> However, repeated infections around canula sites really need to be prevented, so I'd definitely get an appt to see practice nurse or diabetes specialist nurse who deals with pumps ASAP. They might be able to suggest a change in technique and / or materials.



......mentioning iodine into a hole made me wince!


----------



## Phil65 (Feb 29, 2012)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Hi Natalie,
> as others have said re the treatment of the infection.
> Metal cannula......... I had exactly the same feelings towards them as you do. Can assure you though, once tried never going back to tethlon  I can not feel them in me at all and doesn't hurt inserting them either.



I agree Sue, I wouldn't go back to teflon....metal cannulas for me, even though I was not keen initially.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 29, 2012)

schmeezle said:


> Hi Natalie,
> I hope you sort this one soon.  I think you're on it.......get some antiseptic wipes.  I pre-wipe new sites with alcohol swab, let dry, then use antiseptic wipe (smith&nephew I.V. Prep...here in states....not sure what's avail for you) once dry, in w/new set.  Sils have been good thus far.



I think the recommendations might be a bit different in the UK schmeezle. I asked my pump DSN about alcohol swabs etc after reading Pumping Insulin but she advised against swabbing with alcohol as it can harden the skin in that area. Antiseptic wipes might be a good bet - as long as you are patient enough to let them dry (otherwise I guess the sticky might be less er... sticky)

Hope you feel better soon Natalie.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 29, 2012)

I actually wondered after I'd written that last night, what Natalie said about cleaning the bits of her when she was inserting her sets.

I don't.  Well - if I'd been down a sewer or was running with perspiration, or covered in sand or something, then yes I would.  But normally I wouldn't, I just rely on 'being generally day to day clean' anyway.

I'm actually wondering if Natalie's flannel is the culprit?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 29, 2012)

trophywench said:


> I actually wondered after I'd written that last night, what Natalie said about cleaning the bits of her when she was inserting her sets.
> 
> I don't.  Well - if I'd been down a sewer or was running with perspiration, or covered in sand or something, then yes I would.  But normally I wouldn't, I just rely on 'being generally day to day clean' anyway.
> 
> I'm actually wondering if Natalie's flannel is the culprit?



Must admit this thought did cross my mind as well regarding the flannel. I wasn't going to enquire where it has been 
As to the alki wipes I use them to get extra stick for the tape. Once every 3 days doesn't cause a problem. Shower gel/soap puts plenty of moisture back into the skin anyway.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi,

I agree re: the flannel, can habour germs. I use a wet wipe/baby wipe on my daughter. Alcohol wipes caused skin irritation/redness and found a cleaner site after removal of the cannula without the alcohol wipes.

Hope you're feeling better soon


----------



## Phil65 (Mar 1, 2012)

My thoughts about the flannel too!


----------



## schmeezle (Mar 1, 2012)

Thx for comments Mike.  Will add this one to checklist for next appt w/endo.  Pump DSN sees no issues.


----------



## squeeze321 (Mar 15, 2012)

*I hope you are feeling better*

Good luck with your infected site Natalie and I hope you are feeling better.

I am due to start pumping within the next few weeks, fortunatly I have some antiseptic cream and small round plasters which I will use to cover my cannula sites when I remove the sets. My DSN thinks I'm over reacting...hehe but I get infections from cuts easily and I hope my little plasters should solve a problem like that.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 16, 2012)

squeeze321 said:


> Good luck with your infected site Natalie and I hope you are feeling better.
> 
> I am due to start pumping within the next few weeks, fortunatly I have some antiseptic cream and small round plasters which I will use to cover my cannula sites when I remove the sets. My DSN thinks I'm over reacting...hehe but I get infections from cuts easily and I hope my little plasters should solve a problem like that.



Yep you are over reacting. 
Please do not stick plasters over the site after you remove the cannula. It needs to breath and heal. A dab of cream is just fine though.

Welcome to the world of pumping


----------



## Phil65 (Mar 16, 2012)

squeeze321 said:


> Good luck with your infected site Natalie and I hope you are feeling better.
> 
> I am due to start pumping within the next few weeks, fortunatly I have some antiseptic cream and small round plasters which I will use to cover my cannula sites when I remove the sets. My DSN thinks I'm over reacting...hehe but I get infections from cuts easily and I hope my little plasters should solve a problem like that.



....you will have enough sticky/adhesive marks to remove without adding more!  Good luck with your pump start


----------



## Kim23 (Mar 25, 2012)

I had that a couple times but was when I did change my site after just a bath in the early days of having my pump and an infection built up as the coating left on your skin by soap got pushed in. If you put a warm pad over it - it will ease the swelling and draw any gunk out. If it is extremely hot then antiobiotics might be needed to help.

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 26, 2012)

Hope you are better now Nat !!


----------

